# Peanut ButterAnd Seizures?



## BaskervilleHound (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a 10yr old intact male that started having seizures about 18 months ago. Absolutely no history of epilepsy or other conditions that would cause or contribute to seizures in the immediate pedigree, and since he was almost 9yrs when they started, neither I nor my Vet thought it was just an idiopathic genetic condition. Also, blood tests taken after the first seizure were normal. 

I've had an epileptic dog before, and have seen a few seizures from other external causes (poisoning, heatstroke, hypoglycemia), but NOTHING remotely bad as the ones this dog was having. They were only coming about 4 months apart, but were several minutes long, and very, very violent. This dog has definite mild brain damage from the 4-5 seizures he's had. 

What I _did_ think was possible brain tumor, considering age of onset, and the fact we'd just lost a dog to a probable brain tumor a few months before he began seizing. We had a truckload of problems with the previous food (SD), and an epidemic of cancer from it these past 2-3 years, so I figured it was a residual problem from that. 

BUT.

He's almost 3 months overdue for a seizure, and it just occurred to me that because of possible aflatoxin contamination, I stopped feeding peanut butter in December, when we lost this dog's 12.5 yr old mother to cancer. And that made me realize we started feeding PB as a 2-3x weekly treat (mixed with oats) not long before the first seizure - maybe 2-3 months prior. That seemed a bit too coincidental. Haven't brought this up to the Vet yet, and if he goes without another seizure he's not due for an appointment until April. So I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of PB causing seizures or other similar issues in dogs?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a friend with epilepsy, and, well, if your body decides that something is a seizure trigger, it doesn't matter if anyone has heard of it or even if your doctor believes you . So if not giving him peanut butter has eliminated his seizures, be glad! I suppose you could do a trial, give him some peanut butter to see what happens, but I'd probably just leave well enough alone.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

agree with Willowy,, would be interested if you could check the ingredients and see if there is a sugar substitute in the brand, even the ones that are natural substitutes, something that I am personally keeping an eye on.. Do hope your pup is on the mend..


----------



## shihtzu.lover (Dec 31, 2014)

im a well known epileptic as well anything can trigger seizures. I wonder if it was the sweetner used in peanut butter begins with Xylotil? is that how it spelt? i am intrested to see what happens here if dog remains seizure free or not...


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

Seizures are a symptom of xylitol poisoning...check your jar of peanut butter.


----------



## shihtzu.lover (Dec 31, 2014)

doodlebug124 said:


> Seizures are a symptom of xylitol poisoning...check your jar of peanut butter.


Yes thats what i meant! also OP what is the dog fed? some foods have BHA and colorants in them that can cause seizures not saying its the reason just a distinct possibilty. id really check ingredients on the peanut butter for that xylitol ingredient too. Also have you stopped anything else treats wise etc?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy, my Shih Tzu x Maltese, had his first seizure when he was four years old. He had them pretty regularly about once a month. They gradually got a little closer together, then almost two years ago now, they stopped. He is 8 years old so had them for over two years. The Vet said that seizures do not usually stop but his have. I never could figure out what triggered them and continued on trialing him in Agility with no problems. The Vet did not want to put him on any medication unless they got more frequent so had never been treated for them.


----------



## shihtzu.lover (Dec 31, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> Remmy, my Shih Tzu x Maltese, had his first seizure when he was four years old. He had them pretty regularly about once a month. They gradually got a little closer together, then almost two years ago now, they stopped. He is 8 years old so had them for over two years. The Vet said that seizures do not usually stop but his have. I never could figure out what triggered them and continued on trialing him in Agility with no problems. The Vet did not want to put him on any medication unless they got more frequent so had never been treated for them.


I remember you from the other forum you used to frequent! its crazy and Jessie  i remember you saying this on the other forum and im so glad they stopped for you and your dog. Its like my seizures are no known cause for the epileptic ones but the non epileptics are the cause of too much stress and anxiety


----------



## shihtzu.lover (Dec 31, 2014)

this thread has reminded me to make sure my xylitol sweetner for cups of teas is way out of Jessies reach so she doesnt get poisoned by it. Not that she can get up on kitchen bench but my handbag she can so making mental note to make sure its out of her reach at all times! only reason im trying it is because my sweetners had milk/lactose in it and i suspect highly im intolerant to it but this thread is a fantastic reminder to keep it out her reach thanks so much!


----------



## BaskervilleHound (Dec 5, 2015)

I forget the brand, but I was using the one that just contained PB - no sugar, salt, preservatives, etc. And wasn't even using that much, maybe 3-4 tablespoons mixed in with a large bowl of oats to make a treat for them. I still give the oats, though, so I think (hope) that can be ruled out as a possible trigger. Actually, he seems to be doing very well if I give him a spoonful of oatmeal several times weekly.


----------



## BaskervilleHound (Dec 5, 2015)

shihtzu.lover said:


> Yes thats what i meant! also OP what is the dog fed? some foods have BHA and colorants in them that can cause seizures not saying its the reason just a distinct possibilty. id really check ingredients on the peanut butter for that xylitol ingredient too. Also have you stopped anything else treats wise etc?



I wasn't using one of the supermarket brands (Jiff, Skippy, etc) with all the rubbish ingredients - the sole ingredient was just PB, not even those emulsifiers that keep the oil from separating in the jar. They basically get a diet of 50/50 leftovers and raw, with no treats, rawhides, or basically anything purchased at a pet store. Since the seizures began, I haven't even given him wormers, and have been pretty careful, since I did have an epileptic dog and practically everything was a trigger :/ The only food I can think of would be the PB itself, started and ended very close to the time the seizures started, but don't think I've ever once heard of a dog having problems because of it.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

there is so many kids that anything peanuts or residual contaminated by peanuts is deadly to them... not far fetch to me that a dog could have the same reaction.. even natural food in natural form can be contaminated and not right


----------



## shihtzu.lover (Dec 31, 2014)

BaskervilleHound said:


> I wasn't using one of the supermarket brands (Jiff, Skippy, etc) with all the rubbish ingredients - the sole ingredient was just PB, not even those emulsifiers that keep the oil from separating in the jar. They basically get a diet of 50/50 leftovers and raw, with no treats, rawhides, or basically anything purchased at a pet store. Since the seizures began, I haven't even given him wormers, and have been pretty careful, since I did have an epileptic dog and practically everything was a trigger :/ The only food I can think of would be the PB itself, started and ended very close to the time the seizures started, but don't think I've ever once heard of a dog having problems because of it.


Ah ok my apologies! i used to use peanut butter from supermarket with my little dog she was fine i never checked ingredients but then got told not to give it her because of her allergies to most foods so she hasnt had it since prob around 8 month old now 3 years and a few months


----------



## BaskervilleHound (Dec 5, 2015)

shihtzu.lover said:


> Ah ok my apologies! i used to use peanut butter from supermarket with my little dog she was fine i never checked ingredients but then got told not to give it her because of her allergies to most foods so she hasnt had it since prob around 8 month old now 3 years and a few months



No need to apologize! I've been buying them the brands that are basically only PB for so long it never even occurred to me that they're adding in artificial sweeteners and the like... and to think, that stuff is mostly targeted at kids


----------



## shihtzu.lover (Dec 31, 2014)

BaskervilleHound said:


> No need to apologize! I've been buying them the brands that are basically only PB for so long it never even occurred to me that they're adding in artificial sweeteners and the like... and to think, that stuff is mostly targeted at kids


No i only just found it out recently too but then again i dont feed it but if i were to try it again id have to really scan the ingredients as Jessie has so so many intolerances, allergies etc and thanks. I hadnt realised you were using only pure and felt bad for what i said hence apologies and thats kind of you to say no need to apologize! thanks  yeah i reckon they put the sweetner in for kids and dont think that dogs have it in kongs etc.

I just wonder one thing if no sweetners etc in the brand you got could it be a reaction/some sort of allergy to peanut butter?


----------



## Jas (Feb 12, 2015)

I sometimes make my own peanut butter which tastes just as good and I know what has gone into it! Have a look on here http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/diet.html which might have some information about diet and epilepsy in dogs. Fingers crossed yours doesn't have any more.


----------



## ladyeye (Mar 24, 2021)

BaskervilleHound said:


> I have a 10yr old intact male that started having seizures about 18 months ago. Absolutely no history of epilepsy or other conditions that would cause or contribute to seizures in the immediate pedigree, and since he was almost 9yrs when they started, neither I nor my Vet thought it was just an idiopathic genetic condition. Also, blood tests taken after the first seizure were normal.
> 
> I've had an epileptic dog before, and have seen a few seizures from other external causes (poisoning, heatstroke, hypoglycemia), but NOTHING remotely bad as the ones this dog was having. They were only coming about 4 months apart, but were several minutes long, and very, very violent. This dog has definite mild brain damage from the 4-5 seizures he's had.
> 
> ...


My foster dog just had a terrible seizure the other day. He is 6 years old and no history of epilepsy, i was eating peanuts and shared some with him just hours before. Bingo


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is five years old and the original poster hasn't been active on the forum in some time, so I'm closing this thread to further replies to avoid confusion. I wish you luck on figuring out your foster pup's seizure, and do feel free to start a thread of your own if you want input from our currently active members!


----------

